# suggestions on diverter vlaves!



## mysteryman048 (Aug 9, 2006)

which ones should i get!?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (mysteryman048)*

Top of the line:
APR R1's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...=1128
More $$, but well worth it at around $160/each
I have these, they are solid.
If you're not going for performance or are more budget-minded, go for the Bosch Motorsports:
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=586
they run about $45/each. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

There's a Qty discount on both of those on our site for you 2.7T guys as well


----------



## mysteryman048 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! ([email protected])*

thanks for the suggestions but ive heard of a few people getting a "honking" noise from the R1. what could that be?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (mysteryman048)*

A small percentage of people experience the honking, it can usually be eliminated by installing a stronger spring in the DV (APR offers this service for free). The sound occurs during periods of equal pressures on both sides of the diaphragm which vibrates it due to it's very low mass.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (mysteryman048)*

Some more homework... 








http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/M...e.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

i have the honking.... i can come up to you guys to get that fixed? i get it under acceleration


----------



## V89gTiW (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

APR R1's from NGP...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i have had them in almost a year now and have had no problems, honking, whaling, or whatever other creative ways people have come up to describe the sound they hear


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A small percentage of people experience the honking, it can usually be eliminated by installing a stronger spring in the DV (APR offers this service for free). The sound occurs during periods of equal pressures on both sides of the diaphragm which vibrates it due to it's very low mass.

so this turned out to be not true...
i went in to Achtuning to try and get it fixed, but currently APR has no "fix" for the honking.
and it does HONK when you make boost, if you are making enough boost that is.







Kinda annoying, and comes and goes. you can hear it over your radio unless you're bleeding your ears.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Quick update, APR found that the honking issue in quite a few cases was related to a vacuum leak. We had a 2.7t customer in with R1s today making a small honking noise, turned out one of the vacuum lines going to the DV was leaking and replacing the line fixed the noise. This may not be the fix for everyone but it's certainly worth looking into for those with a noise.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (Massboykie)*

to add to the pot here...
etka now lists the 710A part as a 710B with a bosch number of 0280142*116* (old 710B has a bosch number of 108 and the 710N had 110 and 114)
so it it better? worse? the same? hrmmm










_Modified by 2035cc16v at 7:06 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (2035cc16v)*

What about Forge 007?
They're dang popular on 1.8T's. I've had one on my 1.8T for a couple years and no problems or complaints whatsoever. Only $135 from ECS, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: suggestions on diverter vlaves! (jukesandz)*

not interested in paying forge money for something that needs to be cleaned & regreased periodically and will still stick sometimes... Id rather pay my 40 bucks each and have a few stock ones in the trunk... they dont fail that much anymore...








Im just wondering what the diff is between the new prt # and the ones reviewed in the links above.



_Modified by 2035cc16v at 6:32 AM 5-15-2008_


----------

